# Painting Canexel



## smilintodd (Mar 19, 2011)

Did you ever get this question answered. We also would like to paint our Scotia Blue siding a different color. The company says they bake the paint on the pieces during manufacturing so I wasn't sure if it was possible to paint either.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Today most anything can be painted, even baked finishes, provided the proper prep and coating system is used. Generally, a glossy finish needs to be sanded well to create a surface that can be bonded to. Then wash the surface with an agent like tsp (trisodium phosphate). After drying, apply a good quality latex or oil bonding primer. Zinsser makes a couple of good products, and the majors each have one or two of their own. Then finish with a good latex finish of your choice. My suggestion would be to take an isolated area to do some testing. Sand an area with 120 grit paper, clean it, then prime. Allow a couple of days to cure, then do a tape test. Press a strip of tape to the surface and rip it off, like a band-aid. If the primer stays put, you've got a bond. It should be good. If you decide to try it, come back for particulars.


----------



## justdoit1050 (Jun 27, 2010)

Sadly no, but how hard can it be? I think that if the surface is properly washed with TSP there should be no problem. I haven't run this by any of the 'so called' local experts who always seem to complicate things. The new acrylic latex paints are outstanding. I painted a cement wall with no preparation 10 years ago and the paint is now faded but is still acceptable. (And that was with older versions of the exterior latex paint). If you try it, let me know.


----------

